# What is a "gotcha day"?



## firenurseireland

Hello Everybody,
I was just wondering whata "gotcha day" is???


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: Z*

I believe it means the day you got your GSD if a rescue.


----------



## firenurseireland

*Re: Z*

ohhh that explains like "got you" on so and so date. Ohhh god, im dumb! Thnx!


----------



## selzer

*Re: Z*

People of adopted children use this day to celebrate with the child. Birthdate is important. Gotcha day is the day the parents Got the child, and it is really positive because it shows the kid how much the parent really wanted them. 

Adopted kids have their own set of troubles. Early bonding with a foster mother and is then tranferred to the adopted parent. Or no bonding with anyone, being raised in an orphanage. It is nice for them to have a special day when their new parent(s) can celebrate a very special moment in their lives with them. 

My sister got her babies back in October, very near Analisa's birthday. Then there was Christmas, then Elena's birthday. I think that the plan is that she will celebrate Gotcha day with them in the summer, maybe when she was supposed to get them originally. 

Babies are doing great. Analisa will be a vet -- she loves animals, even the gigantic, scarey Cujo. Elena will be a pediatrician -- she loves dollies with hair.


----------



## Zisso

*Re: Z*

Just curious if the Gotcha date includes when we adopt our GSD from other homes? Or is it just for rescues?


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: ZissoJust curious if the Gotcha date includes when we adopt our GSD from other homes? Or is it just for rescues?


gotchya days are in lieu of birthdays (except in the sense that selzer noted)

so, i'd guess that its for dogs acquired by any means, where the birth date is unknown. both of my dogs are rescues with known dates of birth, so i choose to celebrate on that day as oppose to their gotchya day (both are marked on my calendar however)

ps. how'd the topic name get changed to "Re: Z"?


----------



## SunCzarina

I don't know Morgan's true birthday - she was guestimated at 6 months by 2 vets when I adopted her. So I assigned her a birthday and we also celebrate her gotcha day. She's spoiled like that.


----------



## professionaldogtraining

I learned something together very cool


----------



## EricMedina

I loved about the "GOTCHA DAY". It's a cool concept.


----------



## WateryTart

I'm adopted and quite frankly think the concept is weird. My adopted sibling and I just celebrated our birthdays like every other kid. I couldn't even tell you exactly what day I arrived, I just know what month/year it was. What other people choose to do in their families is up to them, but I just find it strange.

With the dog, we celebrate both the birthday and the homing date, but that really just means a fancy cookie from the pet store. And she got a toy on her birthday. She gets toys regularly so that wasn't really that special either, but cookies and toys are never a bad thing in her world.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I have never known the birthdate of my dogs from rescue so we celbrated Gotcha as their birthday. Lucky celebrated on Daisy's birthday w/ gifts and treats and she clebrated his Gotcha Day . The girls ,Chevy and Thunder was in January and Lucky's is always clebrated on Presidents Day Weekend . I tell him the whole natuion celebrates his Gotcha Day. He says its only right that it be that way.


----------



## acacia

WateryTart said:


> ... but cookies and toys are never a bad thing in her world.


They're never a bad thing in my world either!


----------

